
Are Standing Desks Better for You? - danmatthews55
http://minutehack.com/opinions/are-standing-desks-better-for-you
======
luxpir
One interpretation: backpain and bloodflow issues are the price to pay for
living longer.

I sit and stand as needed. At least I get comfort for now, and I'm pretty sure
it has contributed to weight loss (particularly slipping the treadmill into
use occasionally).

Current arrangement: Ikea bar table and bar stool (with cable tidy
underneath). Big enough for second screen, lamp and monitor speakers. Just.
Keeps the desk clutter more or less to a minimum, at least.

